# Liebescomeback bei Amber Heard & Ex-Freundin Tasya van Ree



## beachkini (13 Juli 2012)

Amber Heard tanzt scheinbar gerne auf mehreren Hochzeiten. Nachdem sich die bekennende Bisexuelle von ihrer Freundin Tasya van Ree trennte, sollte sie eigentlich in den Armen von Johnny Depp liegen. Doch nun wurde das ehemalige lesbische Liebespaar erneut zusammen gesichtet - und da war keine Spur von einer Trennung!

Ganz vertraut und gut gelaunt verließen die beiden nach einem Mittagessen ein Café in Los Angeles.

Kann sich Amber nicht von Tasya lösen? Schließlich waren sie knapp vier Jahre ein Paar. Die Trennung soll angeblich die Folge von Ambers Verliebtheit zu Johnny gewesen sein.

Auffällig war zumindest, dass ihre Ex verdächtig aussieht wie ihr Neuer. Mit lässigem Hut und Boyfriend-Hemd schlendert Tasya an der Seite von Amber und scheint sichtlich Spaß mit ihr zu haben.

Liebescomeback der beiden oder nur ein netter Nachmittag? Das Liebes-Karussell dreht sich also munter weiter ...

Die Bilder:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...unch-urth-cafe-los-angeles-11-7-2012-x49.html


----------

